# [Solved] Cups вешает машину

## akshimassar

При попытке зайти на вкладку Administration машина вешается. Вешается и при lp-командах, которые соединяются с CUPS. Ставил watchdog -- не срабатывает. Подключал монитор и клавиатуру -- все так же как через ssh. То есть последнее что видишь в links -- надпись Request sent. Логи обрываются перед этим моментом. Выход -- только грубая перезагрузка ресетом. По остальным вкладкам можно нормально перемещатся. Демон запускаю со стандартным конфигом, даже отключил принтер.

Недавно делал emerge world. Потом даже делал emerge --unmerge cups; emerge depclean; emerge cups. Все так же, как было до обновления.

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, как хотя бы идентифицировать ошибку.Last edited by akshimassar on Mon Jan 21, 2008 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zvn

может, так:

```

emerge --unmerge cups

emerge --emptytree --ask cups

```

причём, в 

```

emerge --emptytree --ask cups

```

можно проанализировать результаты, может там кроме R будут еще U

----------

## akshimassar

Да, есть обновления. Спасибо, буду пробовать.

----------

## zvn

еще потом проверить

```

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

revdep-rebuild -p
```

еще, кстати, нельзя к администрированию cups обратиться с другого хоста? чтобы посмотреть консоль syslog, tail -f /var/log/dmesg и др.

----------

## akshimassar

Вобщем, переставил кучу пакетом, revdep-rebuild сделал (он все время говорил, что все ок). Виснет все так же... Подключил мониторчик с клавой -- syslog и dmesg молчат как рыбы, когда машина виснет.

Заметил такую вещь: например, пытаюсь сначала зайти по адресу https://localhost:631 (говорит ssl negotiation), затем уже "правильно", через http:// (говорит request sent). После этого cupsd уже не отвечает на запросы. То есть по адресу http://localhost:631 уже ответа нет. /etc/init.d/cupsd stop не срабатывает. killall cupsd тоже. При этом процесс ведет себя тихо, ни процессора ни памяти не жрет. kill -9 срабатывает. Странняк...

----------

## user11

Мне кажется, что надо рыть в сторону драйвера порта или того, через что принтер подключен. Cups, вроде, прикладная аппликуха, не должна намертво систему вешать. ("Намертво" -  это имхо когда перестаёт работать numlock & ctrl-alt-del).

/me ламер, не бейте

----------

## zvn

браузер надо вызывать на другом хосте, чтобы разделить проблему, может быть это браузер некорректно работает.

если дело не в браузере, то попробовать запустить strace -o file /usr/sbin/cupsd

кстати, переход на вкладку Administration ищет принтеры в текущей подсетке, может проблемы в этом.

----------

## akshimassar

 *Quote:*   

> ("Намертво" - это имхо когда перестаёт работать numlock & ctrl-alt-del).

 Именно так и происходит.

 *Quote:*   

> браузер надо вызывать на другом хосте, чтобы разделить проблему, может быть это браузер некорректно работает.
> 
> если дело не в браузере, то попробовать запустить strace -o file /usr/sbin/cupsd

 Браузер уже пробовал на другом хосте -- картина аналогичная. Щас пойду попробую strace...

 *Quote:*   

> кстати, переход на вкладку Administration ищет принтеры в текущей подсетке, может проблемы в этом.

  А что есть текущая подсетка? Единственный принтер, который подключен к сети -- принтер, подключенный к виндовой машине, которая выключена.

----------

## zvn

 *Quote:*   

> А что есть текущая подсетка? Единственный принтер, который подключен к сети -- принтер, подключенный к виндовой машине, которая выключена.

 

текущая в смысле ищет ipp через broadcast

----------

## zvn

еще в исходниках можно подробно изучить cgi-bin/admin.c из которого получается /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi

а что пишет в /var/log/cups/error_log

надо еще поставить в cupsd.conf 

LogLevel debug

----------

## akshimassar

```
D [17/Jan/2008:10:47:01 +0300] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [17/Jan/2008:10:47:01 +0300] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Jan/2008:10:47:01 +0300] cupsdReadClient: 7 Browser asked for language "en.utf-8"...

D [17/Jan/2008:10:47:01 +0300] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [17/Jan/2008:10:47:01 +0300] write_file: 7 file=8
```

```
10:35:25.290242 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290328 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290413 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290499 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290584 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290670 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290755 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290841 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.290926 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291012 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291099 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291184 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291270 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291355 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291441 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291526 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291612 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291697 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291783 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

10:35:25.291869 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0})

```

Полный текст strace

----------

## zvn

странная разница во аремени:

D [17/Jan/2008:10:47:01 +0300] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [17/Jan/2008:10:47:01 +0300] write_file: 7 file=8

10:35:25.290242 select(1024, [2 3 4 5 7 8 10 11], [7 10], NULL, {1, 0}) = 2 (out [7 10], left {1, 0}) 

а вообще, 

```
man 2 select
```

DESCRIPTION

select() and pselect() allow a program to monitor multiple file descriptors, waiting until one or more of

the file descriptors become "ready" for some class of I/O  operation  (e.g.,  input  possible).   A  file

descriptor  is  considered  ready  if  it  is  possible to perform the corresponding I/O operation (e.g.,

read(2)) without blocking.

...

nfds is the highest-numbered file descriptor in any of the three sets, plus 1.

......

RETURN VALUE

       On success, select() and pselect() return the number of file descriptors contained in the three  returned

       descriptor  sets  (that  is, the total number of bits that are set in readfds, writefds, exceptfds) which

       may be zero if the timeout expires before anything interesting happens.  On error, -1  is  returned,  and

       errno is set appropriately; the sets and timeout become undefined, so do not rely on their contents after

       an error.

в файле, полученном от strace, должны быть строки, в которых написано, какие файлы соответствуют дескрипторам 7 и 8, примерно такие:

open(".....", O_RDONLY)            = fd

а ну да, полный текст на урле без :24

```
egrep "open|close"
```

10:35:24.992397 open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY) = 8

10:35:24.993123 close(8 )                = 0

10:35:24.994458 open("/etc/cups/ssl/server.key", O_RDONLY) = 8

10:35:24.994873 close(8 )                = 0

10:35:24.996663 open("/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt", O_RDONLY) = 8

10:35:24.997492 close(8 )                = 0

10:35:25.081802 close(10)               = 0

10:35:25.152050 close(12)               = 0

```
grep accept 
```

10:35:24.992168 accept(2, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(47047), sin_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}, [16]) = 7

10:35:25.113084 accept(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@}, [2]) = 10

похоже, проблема здесь

10:35:25.113431 getsockname(10, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/cups/cups.sock"}, [26]) = 0

10:35:25.113712 setsockopt(10, SOL_TCP, TCP_NODELAY, [1], 4) = -1 EOPNOTSUPP (Operation not supported)

после запуска cupsd

```
ls -l /var/run/cups/cups.sock
```

----------

## user11

Он там ещё дочерний процесс порождает,

```
10:35:25.150668 clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x2af46a12cf10) = 5327
```

может в нём что-то происходит?..

afaik, поможет strace -f или -ff (но это про fork(), а про clone() не знаю)

----------

## akshimassar

zvn, спасибо!

```
akshi-ftp-server ~ # ls -l /var/run/cups/cups.sock

srwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 17 11:49 /var/run/cups/cups.sock

```

Все точно так же, как и на машине с работающим cups'ом.

PS FTP висел на 24-ом порту, форвард с 21 сделал недавно. У вас не опера случайно?

----------

## zvn

 *akshimassar wrote:*   

> zvn, спасибо!
> 
> ```
> akshi-ftp-server ~ # ls -l /var/run/cups/cups.sock
> 
> ...

 

На здоровье  :Smile: 

В опере нравятся только некоторые арии, а так больше предпочитаю просто музыку.  :Smile: 

Теперь правильно закройте тему, если всё получилось.

Или не получилось? Если не получилось, несмотря на то, что cupsd должен работать от root, 

```

ps axu -www|grep -i cups

ls -l -d /var/run/cups

ldd /usr/sbin/cupsd

```

----------

## akshimassar

Проверил на двух машинах -- работающей и не работающий. Результат одинаковый:

```
akshi-ftp-server ~ # ps axu -www|grep -i cups

root      3468  0.0  0.2  43496  1884 ?        Ss   00:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

root     30021  0.0  0.0   3876   664 pts/1    R+   10:23   0:00 grep --colour=auto -i cups

akshi-ftp-server ~ # ls -l -d /var/run/cups

drwxr-xr-x 3 root lp 4096 Jan 18 01:31 /var/run/cups

akshi-ftp-server ~ # ldd /usr/sbin/cupsd

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff3c5fe000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002ae96e876000)

        libgnutls.so.13 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13 (0x00002ae96ea8b000)

        libtasn1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3 (0x00002ae96ed0a000)

        libgcrypt.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x00002ae96ef1b000)

        libgpg-error.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00002ae96f168000)

        libpam.so.0 => /lib/libpam.so.0 (0x00002ae96f36c000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002ae96f578000)

        libpaper.so.1 => /usr/lib/libpaper.so.1 (0x00002ae96f77c000)

        libacl.so.1 => /lib/libacl.so.1 (0x00002ae96f980000)

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 (0x00002ae96fb88000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002ae96fdbc000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002ae96ffd7000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x00002ae970259000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002ae97048d000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x00002ae9707cc000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002ae96e65a000)

        libattr.so.1 => /lib/libattr.so.1 (0x00002ae9709e4000)

```

----------

## zvn

VDSO у Вас каким образом объявилось?

```

emerge -pv cups

grep -r cups /etc/portage

```

----------

## akshimassar

```
akshi-ftp-server zagubniy # emerge -pv cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4  USE="jpeg nls pam png samba ssl tiff -X -dbus -ldap -php -ppds -slp" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

akshi-ftp-server zagubniy # grep -r cups /etc/portage

/etc/portage/package.use.old:net-print/cups samba jpeg tiff png

/etc/portage/package.use:net-print/cups samba jpeg tiff png

```

----------

## zvn

в списке 

```
ldd /usr/sbin/cupsd
```

 нет libresolv

```
ls -l /lib

ls -l /lib/libresolv

```

и каким образом появилось VDSO???

----------

## zvn

```
ldd /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi
```

----------

## akshimassar

Вот это с рабочей машины. Как видите, тоже нет libresolv.

```
akshi-desktop linux # ldd /usr/sbin/cupsd

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff95ffd000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002b8014b60000)

        libgnutls.so.13 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13 (0x00002b8014d47000)

        libtasn1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3 (0x00002b8014fc6000)

        libgcrypt.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x00002b80151d7000)

        libgpg-error.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00002b8015424000)

        libpam.so.0 => /lib/libpam.so.0 (0x00002b8015628000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002b8015834000)

        libpaper.so.1 => /usr/lib/libpaper.so.1 (0x00002b8015a38000)

        libacl.so.1 => /lib/libacl.so.1 (0x00002b8015c3c000)

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 (0x00002b8015e44000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002b8016078000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002b8016293000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x00002b8016515000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002b8016749000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x00002b8016a88000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002b8014b2b000)

        libattr.so.1 => /lib/libattr.so.1 (0x00002b8016ca0000)

```

 *Quote:*   

> и каким образом появилось VDSO???

  Вот уж понятия не имею.

```
akshi-ftp-server ~ # ldd /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00002b8cfb8c6000)

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 (0x00002b8cfbac7000)

        libgnutls.so.13 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13 (0x00002b8cfbcfb000)

        libtasn1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3 (0x00002b8cfbf7a000)

        libgcrypt.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x00002b8cfc18b000)

        libgpg-error.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00002b8cfc3d8000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002b8cfc5dc000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002b8cfc7f8000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x00002b8cfca79000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002b8cfccad000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002b8cfcfed000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x00002b8cfd202000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002b8cfb8ab000)

```

----------

## akshimassar

ПеренесеноLast edited by akshimassar on Sat Jan 19, 2008 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## user11

Можно ещё раз, для непонятливых, пояснить, в каком варианте 24-й порт работал, а в каком - нет?

Верно ли, что результат (симптомы) зависания тот же, что и в основной проблеме?

Зависит ли от того, каким клиентом обращаться? (wget? netcat/telnet?)

В какой момент работы через FTP-сессию происходит зависание?

Зависит ли, напрямую с самой машины заходите на $EXT_IF:24 или через PPPoE?

Какой ftp-сервер?

Наконец, главное, хотелось бы посмотреть конфиг ядра, по крайней мере сетевую часть.

----------

## akshimassar

ПеренесеноLast edited by akshimassar on Sat Jan 19, 2008 5:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zvn

я так и не осознал, проблема решается или нет?, т.к. iptables с nat с 21/24 порта на 24/21 порт не имеет вроде отношения к зависанию cupsd, kernel panic скорее в случае 24 порта может быть связан с тем, что у вас туда что-нить другое повешено, например, lmtp сервер какой-нибудь слушает (dspam при соответствующих настройках)

VDSO растёт из ядра через glibc 2.7, я просто пытаюсь осознать, что и как у Вас вызывается и для чего именно так.

```
emerge -pv glibc

uname -r

```

ага, в конфиге сам увидел 2.6.23-gentoo-r3, но про vdso там ничего нет...

понимаю, что казалось бы на обеих машинах вызовы одинаковые, а поведение разное, значит другие конфигурации разные... 

__какие__?

может, если на двух машинах всё должно быть одинаково, сравнить флаги для всех пакетов, версии и др.?

----------

## akshimassar

Согласен, для проблем с nat создал отдельную тему. /*ИМХО, кернел паника не будет, если кто-то уже слушает порт 24. Да и никого там нету (смотрел netstat).*/

```
akshi-ftp-server ~ # emerge -pv glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

akshi-ftp-server ~ # uname -r

2.6.23-gentoo-r3
```

На второй машине результат выполнения команд такой же.

Конфиг, к сожалению, сравнить не получится. Машины разные. Железо в них разное. Потом, одно -- маршрутизатор и фтп-сервер, а другое -- десктоп с иксами.

----------

## zvn

http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/NEWS

----------------------

GNU C Library NEWS

...

Version 2.7

....

Linux/x86-64 vDSO support.

----------------------

У Вас версия glibc 2.6

т.е. надо понять, откуда он в вызове cupsd

подробнее надо 

```
 

which cupsd

ldd -v `which cupsd`

ldd -v /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi 

```

/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi это по логам cupsd действительно тот бинарник, который вызывается cupsd?

в нескольких слотах cupsd нет?

еще asn.1 для чего-то реально используется? /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3

всё идет к тому, что ситуация запутанная и неосознанная в полной мере.

----------

## akshimassar

```
akshi-ftp-server upload # which cupsd

/usr/sbin/cupsd

akshi-ftp-server upload # ldd -v `which cupsd`

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffc59fe000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002af6e5409000)

        libgnutls.so.13 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13 (0x00002af6e561e000)

        libtasn1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3 (0x00002af6e589d000)

        libgcrypt.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x00002af6e5aae000)

        libgpg-error.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00002af6e5cfb000)

        libpam.so.0 => /lib/libpam.so.0 (0x00002af6e5eff000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002af6e610b000)

        libpaper.so.1 => /usr/lib/libpaper.so.1 (0x00002af6e630f000)

        libacl.so.1 => /lib/libacl.so.1 (0x00002af6e6513000)

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 (0x00002af6e671b000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002af6e694f000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002af6e6b6a000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x00002af6e6dec000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002af6e7020000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x00002af6e735f000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002af6e51ed000)

        libattr.so.1 => /lib/libattr.so.1 (0x00002af6e7577000)

        Version information:

        /usr/sbin/cupsd:

                libacl.so.1 (ACL_1.0) => /lib/libacl.so.1

                libpthread.so.0 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libpthread.so.0

                libgnutls.so.13 (GNUTLS_1_3) => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13

                libpam.so.0 (LIBPAM_1.0) => /lib/libpam.so.0

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libz.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libtasn1.so.3 (LIBTASN1_0_3) => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3

                libgcrypt.so.11 (GCRYPT_1.2) => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11

        /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libpam.so.0:

                libdl.so.2 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libdl.so.2

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libdl.so.2:

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libpaper.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libacl.so.1:

                libattr.so.1 (ATTR_1.0) => /lib/libattr.so.1

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libcups.so.2:

                libgnutls.so.13 (GNUTLS_1_3) => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13

                libpthread.so.0 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libpthread.so.0

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libpthread.so.0:

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.2) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libm.so.6:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libcrypt.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libc.so.6:

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

        /lib/libnsl.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libattr.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

akshi-ftp-server upload # ldd -v /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff7f5fe000)

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 (0x00002baa2b8bf000)

        libgnutls.so.13 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13 (0x00002baa2baf3000)

        libtasn1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3 (0x00002baa2bd72000)

        libgcrypt.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x00002baa2bf83000)

        libgpg-error.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00002baa2c1d0000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002baa2c3d4000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002baa2c5f0000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x00002baa2c871000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002baa2caa5000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002baa2cde5000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x00002baa2cffa000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002baa2b6a3000)

        Version information:

        /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi:

                libpthread.so.0 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libpthread.so.0

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.4) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libcups.so.2:

                libgnutls.so.13 (GNUTLS_1_3) => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13

                libpthread.so.0 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libpthread.so.0

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libtasn1.so.3 (LIBTASN1_0_3) => /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3

                libgcrypt.so.11 (GCRYPT_1.2) => /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11

        /usr/lib/libtasn1.so.3:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libpthread.so.0:

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.2) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libm.so.6:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libcrypt.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libc.so.6:

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

                ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

        /lib/libz.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

        /lib/libnsl.so.1:

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib/libc.so.6

                libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib/libc.so.6

```

В другом слоте нету. Про используется -- не понял.

----------

## zvn

Давайте еще попробуем 

```

rc-config stop cupsd

emerge --unmerge cups

USE="-*" emerge cups

rc-config start cupsd

```

Потом запустить cupsd через chroot

----------

## akshimassar

После такой переустановки все точно так же. А что вы подразумеваете под "через chroot"? 32Bit Chroot?

----------

## zvn

про chroot - создать каталог, туда скопировать только файлы, необходимые для cups из /etc, /lib и т.д., сделать туда chroot, и в этом сеансе запустить cupsd.

перед этим можно попробовать остановить все другие демоны, прочистить iptables и проверить работоспособность только одного cupsd

что касается vdso, это, похоже, нормально всё, а asn.1 из gnutls вызывается...

на этом мой арсенал заканчивается для удалённого лечения, к сожалению   :Sad: 

----------

## akshimassar

Во-первых, спасибо Вам большое, zvn!

Во-вторых, я убедился, что копать надо в направлении конфигурации ядра -- то есть я только что загрузил конфигурацию ядра с соседней машины (на которой cups работает), сделал минимально необходимые изменения и успешно смог зайти на вышеупомянутую вкладку.

----------

## akshimassar

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

Проблема решена! Всем еще раз огромное спасибо! Проблема была не в чем ином, как в вышеупомянотом параметре ядра. Каким образом он оказался отключенным я не очень понимаю...  :Smile: 

----------

## zvn

Поздравляю  :Smile: 

Проанализировав эту ветку я понял, что изначально мало внимания было уделено фразе, что система вешается намертво. Такое, конечно маловероятно в случае какого-то процесса обычного, скорее проблема в ядре.

Может, скажете, как Вы убедились:"убедился, что копать надо в направлении конфигурации ядра"

----------

## akshimassar

Как уже говорил, загрузил конфиг ядра с десктопа, включил в него необходимые драйвера, попробовал с ним -- заработало.

Потом уже стал сравнивать diff-ом и не найде нечего подозрительного, кроме данной опции, решил попробовать включить ее.

----------

## akshimassar

Жаль, но, кажется, я ошибся. Удалось даже попечатать на принтере, но, после еще одной перезагрузки, история с зависанием повторилась...

Чего-то я уже слабо все это понимаю.  :Sad:  Обнаружился другой конфиг cups... Конфиг, который я редактировал, был переименован в *.O . Вобщем, вернул я его на место -- вроде работает.

PS Конфиг переделывает подобным образом сама CUPS.

----------

## zvn

так в .O переделывает web-интерфейс. когда крыжики меняете или другие настройки

----------

## akshimassar

 *zvn wrote:*   

> так в .O переделывает web-интерфейс. когда крыжики меняете или другие настройки

 

Да, я уже понял. Пока что CUPS стабильно работает...

----------

